

Live upgrading Ubuntu to Debian  - mariuz
http://virtually-a-machine.blogspot.com/2010/09/live-migrating-ubuntu-to-debian-howto.html

======
bstpierre
> Prerequisites:

> \- about 6 hours, excluding download time

Why bother with an in-place upgrade? It should only take a couple of hours to
simply blow away the system, install debian from scratch, and then restore
config/data/$HOME from a backup.

Having done stuff like this in the past, I can say that it's an interesting
science project, but you generally end up with a Frankenstein's-monster sort
of system with "interesting quirks" that are always lurking to bite you later.

~~~
compsciphd
depending how big your backup is, can take a while (copying to or from a 2TB
disk takes a long time). With that said, probably easier overall as dont have
to babysit it at all.

